# 2 Pheasant bands i got last year!



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

These are the two pheasant bands i got last year when i was 15. They read Future Pheasant Inc. one is number 8 and the other 165. :beer:  i unfolded the #165 one for a better look at them. My brown lab jumped them in some cattails.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Quick internet search shows thats a nonprofit out of Marion. Sounds like they raise and release birds.


----------

